# Does Anyone Know What's In The Space Under Bathroom Pantry Cabinet?



## Wander2G0 (Jul 15, 2019)

I was wondering if anyone has open the closed in area in the bathroom next to the toilet.

It doesn't seem to have anything in there and i was going to put a door on it for storage.

If you have pics that would be great.


----------



## CSISterg (Nov 20, 2013)

Wander2G0 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has open the closed in area in the bathroom next to the toilet.
> It doesn't seem to have anything in there and i was going to put a door on it for storage.
> If you have pics that would be great.


water pump...and waterlines.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wander2G0 (Jul 15, 2019)

My pump and water line come from the other direction. The pump is located under the switchblade couch. The lines then go into the "basement". From there it comes up underneath of the tub. The lines proceed from there through the sink cabinet to the faucet. There are no lines going through that side of the cabinet except for electrical lines. They go through toward the top.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes i pulled out the little piece of paneling that is the "floor" to the existing small cabinet space There is only (if i remember without looking) one one water line that goes to the toilet. So there is really about a 12--14 inch high empty space there. You could cut in a small door down by the toilet--but that might be a bit awkward. I kept the piece i pulled out , added a couple of little cleats to support it better , cut on some finger holes to lift it out. So the "Floor" of the upper cabinet is still there.(important function of that cabinet as it is the "Bar " !!!) So just stick fingers in the "finger holes" and lift out the panel, and one could put extra T.P., or paper towels, or other things to stock than be accessed when you need them. Sorry no pictures.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Which model? It makes a difference.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a 210 RS I'm sure the other front bunk models as the 250 RS are similar. Pictures of the bathrooms--to the current models look the same. My pump and hot water heater are under the couch by the pantry, across from the dinette. M.V.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

MJV said:


> I have a 210 RS I'm sure the other front bunk models as the 250 RS are similar. Pictures of the bathrooms--to the current models look the same. My pump and hot water heater are under the couch by the pantry, across from the dinette. M.V.


I'm sure they are silimar. It's the OP's model I am asking about.


----------

